# Nosema



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Ducklakefarms said:


> What are the procedures for dealing with the woodware?


The State said to heat the woodenware up to 140*F for twenty minutes to kill the spores. In the South, an enclosed car can get up to 150*F real fast. Carry the woodenware in your SUV for a week?<GG>


----------

